# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Umfrage Anforderungen/Nutzerverhalten von Bikepark-Besuchern!

## Daniel-P

*Hallo Mountainbiker,ich bräuchte Eure Hilfe bei einer Umfrage für meine Masterarbeit. Es geht um die Anforderungen und das Nutzerverhalten von Bikepark-Besuchern.*  *Es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn Ihr mitmachen würdet.* https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/420bad0 Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Unterstützung!!!Daniel

----------


## noox

Da ist a Fehler in der Umfrage: Man kann bei Saisonkarte net 4x ankreuzeln. (nur 3 oder mehr als 4 mal)

----------


## noox

Ich tat mir auch ziemlich schwer zu den Fragen bezüglich Bikepark-Urlaub: Bei mir ist da jeder Urlaub anders. Oder mehrere. Mal im Frühjahr, mal im Sommer. Mal eine Woche, mal ein paar Tage. Mal mit mehr und mal mit weniger Bikepark. Mal im Apartment, mal in der Pension. 

Reine Fahrzeit im Bikepark ist doch selten > als 2 Stunden. Z.B. heuer einmal 16 Fahrten in Wagrain (meist Nonstop) a 5 Minuten => 80 Minuten (insgesamt aber 4,5 h mit Liftfahrt und Trinken zwischen den Fahrten). 5x X-Line ist auch fast eine Tagesbeschäftigung: 5 x 14 =  70 Minuten. 10 x Leogang a 6 Minuten = 60 Minuten.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Der Frage mit der reinen Fahrzeit steh i auch a bissl kritisch gegenüber.

----------

